# Best age to bring pup home



## Hunnysmama (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi. We’d intended to bring our pup home at 8 weeks but Delta will not permit pup on board until 10 weeks. I already modified our reservations to the 10 week mark but now reading recs for 8... don’t know whether to just go with the newly arranged travel plans or try to find another airline...thoughts?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You're going to fly the puppy home yourself in coach, right? He may not fit in an approved carrier at 10 weeks. I'd look into another flight or try to drive if that's possible.

If the puppy can't come home at 8 weeks, he really needs to be with a breeder who will give him a TON of attention and socialization for the two weeks you'd be missing out on. You'd really want to have a very specific conversation as to what the breeder would be willing to do and extra training time would be something you'd expect to pay for. By this time in the process, the breeder is most likely worn out


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Is the 10 week requirement for in the cabin flights or in cargo hold?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Personally I do like having them home at 8 weeks. So much impressionable and bonding time missed from 8-10 weeks in my opinion. That said, nolefan is right in her thinking, at 10 weeks, a golden will be 3 or 4 pounds more then what they were at 8 weeks and may not even fit in the correct carrier.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I brought home two of my pup at 10 weeks and it worked out perfectly. I had older dogs who were here to play and show them love and I didn't mind that they were a tiny bit older. I was home to give them the attention, training and love they needed. I honestly didn't since any difference in how they were because they came home at 10 weeks. (They were with their breeders till we got them and they had both been getting training and lots and lots of attention)


----------



## Hunnysmama (Oct 31, 2018)

Since I'm new to communicating on this forum I hope that I'm replying correctly to thank all who responded to my prior query about bringing our new baby home on Delta. We'll be flying home with pup in the cabin with us. We'd intended to drive however The breeder said that until fully vaccinated best for pup not to spend time walking around rest areas or campgrounds.
Upon further questioning of the airline I learned that they don't request any evidence of pup's age; I'd just read it in their online info about flying with a pet so I asked about it and of course they had to say that what I read was correct. In the end I was able to move itinerary back to when pup will be 9 weeks. Thanks all!!!


----------

